# Cyclocross frames carbon vs aluminium..?



## andyoxon (12 Feb 2016)

Any thoughts on the pros/cons of aluminium vs full carbon frames for a cyclocross bike *under ~£1300*. e.g. On-One, or Spec...


----------



## outlash (12 Feb 2016)

Purely anecdotal, but a mate was in conversation with a team manager who claims he's going back to Alu frames next season as CF can't take the battering over time. I guess he's had to replace more than one frame over the course of the last few months.


----------



## andyoxon (17 Feb 2016)

Thanks, cyclocross bike for non-competition use (not me), and it seems some full carbon costs less than aluminium.


----------



## outlash (17 Feb 2016)

You get good and bad made from any material. I'm planning to get a new crosser later in the year and I see no reason not to stick with alu personally. I like mine to double up as a foul weather road bike so having mudguard mounts and bottle bosses are something I look for. You don't tend to see those on CF frames.


----------



## Nibor (2 Mar 2016)

Just got a Planet X London Road it is a lovely ride and has a full complement of bosses


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Mar 2016)

Nibor said:


> Just got a Planet X London Road it is a lovely ride and has a full complement of bosses


Great choice


----------



## KneesUp (2 Mar 2016)

Steel?


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Mar 2016)

Had no probs(so far) with my Planet X XLS,which has had nearly 18 months of commuting abuse including pot-holes,crap weather,idiots plonking their bikes on top on trains etc.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2016)

Different bikes suit different people, I used to race on a ALU Cannondale CX9 at the time its seemed ok and was happy with it as I knew no different. . When my daughter started racing I built up a carbon bike from a frame, cant remember the model but it was the fore-runner to the Dedacciai Super Cross, what a difference, the Cannondale felt like a ageing old dog compared to it, the carbon felt like a lively springer spaniel.


----------

